# Disease Management and Symptom Control via Integrated Strategies



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Discussions of interest particularly utilization of testing technology for hiddedn symptom generating hypersensitivity reactions in patients with diarrheic component to their condition:http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000285&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000286Books which can help understand integrative aproach to IBS disease managment, realted testing, and therapeuticsIBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, Londonhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL]Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Hi,I have ordered the LEAP test but have a question for Mike NML.I am on a 10 day course of amoxicillin/Flagyl for sibo. Can I take the test concurrently, or will it skew the results?Thank!Carol


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MRYSGIRL:One of the causes of "loss of oral tolerance" (loss of the bodies ability in part to discriminate safe ingested substances from unsafe, thus causing the symptoms of what we call "food sensitivity") can be one of several forms of dysbiosis...imbalance in the normal flora of the gut.This includes infection as well as post-treatment imbalance due to use of antibiotic or mycotic drugs.At this time it is still very difficult mto assess whether any given person actually has an imbalance of the flora, each persons normal flora being somewhat unique.Since the nature of non-allergic hypersensitivity to foods and chemicals is labile, at any time one is tested it is na reflection of that persons hypersensitivity profile at that specific time and under those conditions.So if one is tested before, during, and after treatment with anything that will alter the gut flora, thus posessing the possibility of altering digestive function and with it gut immune function, it is preferable to test the person under steady-state conditions.That is...what conditions will you be living under-eating under-"going forward".Since the treatment you are on has the potential to alter gut environment, it is best to finish the course of therapy and then allow a period of time for the gut flora to normalize, if they can and do, so as to be testing under steady-state conditions.So this would be my suggestion. The results today MAY be difeerent than what they would be if you waited and allowed the gut environament to stabilize after the course of medication is finished. You may fin d it goes either way...you may end up much less intolerant, more, or no change.Since it is not predictable and you will not be taking antibiotic for the rest of your life, better to wait, or run the risk of having to be retested later if your intolerances change.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

More threads re: disease management from patient perspectivesDIET/NUTRITION BOARD http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 LEAP UPDATE http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 LEAP DIET http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000293 WHAT IS LEAP? http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 LEAP BLOOD TESTS http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 LEAP YESTERDAY WAS THE DAY (PT STORY) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 MORE LEAPERS http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000304#000003 NIGHTMARE DINNERS FOR LEAPERS http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000307#000005 MNL


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Thanks, appreciate your sharing your knowledge.Carol


----------

